# 2013 lot truck



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

So you seea nice truck it's a new '13 but it has 1,400 miles on the odometer and your told that it was there lot plow truck at a dealership.

Seams like a lot of miles for a year even 2 of plowing one place .

What would you take off the price?


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

if they used it last winter and this winter then I would believe it. Id try to get like 4,000 off


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I absolutely would not buy it. Most dealers that use vehicles to plow run them hard and cold. They are abused more than likely at every dealership.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

2006Sierra1500;1775652 said:


> I absolutely would not buy it. Most dealers that use vehicles to plow run them hard and cold. They are abused more than likely at every dealership.


Take 25k off.....I would never ever buy a dealers lot plow they pound and pound on those things.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

And imagine every mile going forward they got one going back,,

I would take off from that lot not the price!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Have you ever watched a dealership plow snow?

It's similar to this:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

It seamed like a good deal when I first saw it but when he took a pic of the odometer with all those miles. and your right it was probably not handeled with kid gloves like I would use it . I know I saw a lot truck from a dealership closer to me and it has dents in the bed. it's really like getting a truck broken in before it should of been. I know they are made to work but I like to drive it easy before I start pushing with it.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

thats really not that many miles for the last two winters though. i mean they have been very snowy. Id take a chance on it if you can get a good discount


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Lot trucks are also what's used by the high school part time kid to beat the snot out of during lunch runs. Personally I wouldn't touch one for any less than $10k off the sticker and free service contract.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Guys where have you been , they take 10K off new (with 0 miles)trucks for the last 5 year. Even GM and there much tougher than Ford to beat down.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I probably wouldn't buy it. As someone else said not only do they plow with it they also will use it as a loaner for the salesmen to get lumber etc. They know it will be sold and quick to dump it and not maintain it


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I wouldn't buy it unless it was DEEPLY discounted. I worked at a large Ford dealership a few years back and the guy who usually did the plowing was the used car manager's dipsh!t brother who was a piece of work. If you want to see abuse just watch this guy! He rammed piles at 20-30 mph,lol I don't know if he ever broke anything but the piles he made were twice as tall as the truck, the snow would be flying 20ft in the air when he hit the piles. If your looking to buy one, I would make friends with a mechanic so he can replace everything that could be damaged while the warranty is still good.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

12-14k off of sticker


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

This is what happens with dealer plows/trucks.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

It's just like buying a truck off Craig's list or plowsite, you don't know what its been through.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark13;1775801 said:


> Have you ever watched a dealership plow snow?
> 
> It's similar to this:


That's exactly how Olddog plows. Only thing missing are shopping carts flying 30' in the air


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

trevier;1776108 said:


> 12-14k off of sticker


More....I got 12k off of a 54k ford with 20 miles


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sawboy;1776442 said:


> That's exactly how Olddog plows. Only thing missing are shopping carts flying 30' in the air


600 HP 11,000lbs super duty needs to have fun!


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

There's one other thing nobody has mentioned - break in. Every manufacturer tells you not to tow, plow, etc. for something between 500-800 miles so the truck gets properly broken in before any hard use. Want to guess how much break in the average dealership gives one of their plow trucks?

I _run _away from it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1400 isn't really a lot, Dennis (dirishman) has 825 miles done in one loader with a 16ft sectional this year alone.

If the plow isn't damage, I would be overly concerned.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Too Stroked;1776469 said:


> There's one other thing nobody has mentioned - break in. Every manufacturer tells you not to tow, plow, etc. for something between 500-800 miles so the truck gets properly broken in before any hard use. Want to guess how much break in the average dealership gives one of their plow trucks?
> 
> I _run _away from it.


I couldnt drive 500 with a DPF... Its a Ford!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

IMO, Never buy a truck with a plow on it from a dealer. new or used.


----------

